# Can I Q-it from my phone?



## princess (Aug 18, 2010)

99% of the pictures I take are from my cellphone camera (it is pretty good, see some of my posts for evidence) and to get them here is a multi-step process.

First, I email them to myself.

Then I download them to my PC.

Then I upload them here.

Can I cut out the middleman? Is there a way to email pics to myself at the forum or something similar? (I text them to my facebook page, for example)

I have a phone full of ABT shots and Lemony Dessert that I'd liek to throw up and I'm just trying to be more efficient.

Thanks!

-Princess


----------



## bmudd14474 (Aug 18, 2010)

I send them to my photobucket from my phone then to the forum.


----------



## princess (Aug 19, 2010)

Hrmmm... photobucket is a blocked site for me from work. Great idea for home use though!! :(  Does anyone else use anything else?


bmudd14474 said:


> I send them to my photobucket from my phone then to the forum.


----------



## dauntless (Aug 19, 2010)

I use the photobucket app for my blackberry, but as far as another way I think the site is working on getting us hooked up with tapatalk or another mobile client if they do that then you can load them straight from your phone to the site.


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm pretty sure that brian set up the photo stuff so he would know. He has the power.


----------



## matts (Aug 19, 2010)

Princess said:


> Hrmmm... photobucket is a blocked site for me from work. Great idea for home use though!! :(  Does anyone else use anything else?


I send right to photobucket as well.  Mine work blocks it as well.  But a click of a button in the browser setting and I all of the sudden have access.


----------



## deannc (Aug 19, 2010)

You could copy and paste them from your email into a post.  Skip the insert image, just put the cursor where you want the image and paste.  That would eliminate saving them to your hard drive.


----------



## deannc (Aug 19, 2010)

Just copied and pasted my profile imagine from my recent post.


----------

